# Black Diamond Grit and Coarseness?



## ThatGuyWithTheFish (Apr 29, 2012)

I suspect that any blasting material is likely to damage cory barbels.


----------



## wkndracer (Mar 14, 2009)

Neither is more or less likely to cut (imo)
Grain or shot size changes really doesn't alter the profile to any large degree just the size overall.
Coarse sand and fines will have very similar shapes and so does coal slag media. I've kept cory over fractured clay substrate (flourite original), sand, Eco-Complete, and for the last year after testing it Black Beauty, same as diamond just a different trade name. Barbel damage to cory and a number of loach species here has not been a problem so far. Reading on the web most are now attributing barbel erosion to bacteria or fungus issues not cutting when problems happen. Many are saying dirty substrate is the main problem causing it from reading but honestly IDK. 

Fractured substrate in my tanks and barbels seem fine on my critters is all I can really offer. I don't have the tiny fellas though all my cory are larger types.


----------



## xenxes (Dec 22, 2011)

So either size is okay? Someone make the decision for me lol. I'm using it to to MGOPS.


----------



## wkndracer (Mar 14, 2009)

new tank?
I would use the larger grain and the only bagged product I tank here is 
Miracle Gro *Organic Choice Potting Mix* (exact label wording) 
(and yes I question the dirt as being wrong if it contains cow manure)


----------



## xenxes (Dec 22, 2011)

Hah nevermind found it 

http://www.unc.edu/~rowlett/units/scales/grit.html

Bigger grit size = smaller particles.


----------



## wkndracer (Mar 14, 2009)

Said the other way around, the lower the number the larger the grain.
Wire, sandpaper and blasting media workout the same, the smaller the number the more coarse (bigger) the grit or grain is and the larger the wire is.
#2 wire is larger than #12 (hope this makes sense).

haha same only different duh me


----------



## Borikuan (Jun 4, 2012)

wkndracer said:


> new tank?
> I would use the larger grain and the only bagged product I tank here is
> Miracle Gro *Organic Choice Potting Mix* (exact label wording)
> (and yes I question the dirt as being wrong if it contains cow manure)


This bags right here:


----------



## mstamper (Jun 5, 2012)

I bought a bag of the black diamond from the local Tractor Supply store and did not look at the grit size. I bought the 40 / 80 grit size. I did not realize it till I opened the bag. This grit size is finer that aquarium sand. I am going to call them and see if they have the 20 / 40 grit and see if I can exchange it. 

I can see the finer grit just chewing up the impeller in the canister when it gets disturbed and ingested by the intake tube. Not something I want to have happen.

Mark


----------



## DogFish (Jul 16, 2011)

Borikuan said:


> This bags right here:


Have you used that stand yet? If so did it hold up the weight? I have one of those and I do think I'd trust that shelf connection design under a heavy load.

Of course it could be pinned with a drill and an a bolt.


----------



## Borikuan (Jun 4, 2012)

DogFish said:


> Have you used that stand yet? If so did it hold up the weight? I have one of those and I do think I'd trust that shelf connection design under a heavy load.
> 
> Of course it could be pinned with a drill and an a bolt.


Its rated for 250 pounds.I dont think those wedges are going anywhere, id be more concerned abot the welds giving in. We use this type of shelves all the time in an industrial enviorement and I have yet to see one fail. My 20 gal long is indeed putting some stress in there so for peace of mind I may end up getting a heavier duty shelf system.


----------



## Pickled_Herring (Jul 26, 2010)

*Grain size comparison*

I don't know if this comparison helps any for size purposes. This is Black Beauty sandblasting media.


----------

